# DynDNS leitet auf 192.168.1.1 weiter



## Slater (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe schon seit längerem LAMPP auf meinem Suse 9.2 Rechner am laufen. Jetzt wollte ich ihn so einstellen, dass er vom Internet erreichbar ist. Ich sitze in einem Netzwerk mit einem Prestige 650ME Router. Die IP ist 192.168.1.4
Ich habe mir bei http://www.dyndns.org einen Account zugelegt und ihn eingerichtet. Auch den Router habe ich umgestellt:
NAT -> Port 80 für 192.168.1.4
Dynamic DNS -> Aktiviert und alles eingetragen
Firewall auf dem Suse Rechner = off

Wen ich jetzt aber meinen Account eingebe, verbindet dyndns auf 192.168.1.1 und fragt nach dem Routeruser/PWD...

Ich habe schon x einstellungen ausprobiert, aber gegangen ist bis jetzt noch nichts!
Was kann ich machen?

Grüsse
Slater


----------



## imweasel (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

ich tippe mal das du ein ähnliches Problem wie hier hast.

Stell bei deinem Client mal einen externen Proxy ein und versuche nochmal eine Verbindung auf deinen DynDNS.


----------



## Slater (29. Dezember 2004)

Ich verstehe das nicht ganz, warum soll ich einen externen Proxy einstellen? Vor allem wo? Beim Server, beim Router, beim Inet-Client?
Danke aber für den Ansatz...

Gruess Slater


----------



## gothic ghost (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
1. hast du die Änderungen denn auch in der httpd.conf eingetragen ?
2. ist es vielleicht nur eine Port "Freigabe", und keine "Weiterleitung" ?

und lese dies mal, ist überarbeit, hier (Tutorial) ist es noch nicht geändert.


----------



## kaeZe (12. Januar 2005)

Also bei mir war es auch so, ich wurde auch immer nur auf den Router geleitet. Aber wenn jmd anderes (mit einer anderen IP) probiert hat zu connecten, hat es geklappt.


----------

